# Wat vape jy?



## Adephi (3/1/18)

Has anybody tried these guys before:

www.watvapejy.co.za

Looks like somebody figured out diy and trying to make a buck.

If you look at the rest of the shop I dont think many people will admit to shopping there on a public forum.


----------



## Raindance (3/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Has anybody tried these guys before:
> 
> www.watvapejy.co.za
> 
> ...


Bro, that is where Afrikaans Rappers buy their vape goods, nothing wrong with it at all. Nou het jy Die n Antwoord.

Groete

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lingogrey (3/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Has anybody tried these guys before:
> 
> www.watvapejy.co.za
> 
> ...


@Adephi - I think that it might possibly be mixed (or at least bottled) in quite a dusty (music) rehearsal studio in Pretoria. I rehearsed there with a band a few times and saw lots of bottles of the Wat vape jy? juice, as well as many empty bottles on a desk there (of course, I have no way of definitely knowing if it was mixed / bottled there {and I did not ask}, but it did appear to me as if at least the bottling might have been done there)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (3/1/18)

Omw it sounds dodgy. 

At like the naming of the "diaken pilletjies". Will go well in an order with some Julius Malema toilet paper


----------



## Shatter (3/1/18)

Its the guys from the http://www.watkykjy.co.za/ website, been active for years. Dont know but the quality of the juice thou, never tried it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/1/18)

Thanx, had a lekker laugh now. 

I've actually seen someone vape this stuff somewhere. 
Didn't try it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (4/1/18)

Shatter said:


> Its the guys from the http://www.watkykjy.co.za/ website, been active for years. Dont know but the quality of the juice thou, never tried it.



I know about the blog. Reading it now and then. Love the news articles. Although its nsfw, just as a warning.

Thats where I saw the juice. And recon its most likely cooked up in somebody's garage or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (4/1/18)

Must be brewin' some moonshine there as well.


----------

